# Coming to Dubai!



## Interested in Dubai (Mar 8, 2011)

We are finally coming to Dubai for a month or so in order to find jobs! - (we have been trying from Oz but too hard).

Will it be a problem that my partner and I are NOT married? Should we say we are engaged as we will be looking after a friends house together so I am worried we may have problems - or do they not ask where you are staying when you come to the airport?

Thanks


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If you search through the countless threads that we have on this forum, you will find that YES it is illegal to co-habit if you are not married. This also applies to tourists, no exceptions.

That being said, there are a lot of unmarried couples living together and staying out of trouble. As long as you and your partner behave, you won't face any issues. As for the questioning at the airport, I'm not really sure if they do ask you but I would suggest you make a dummy hotel booking just in case. Better safe than sorry. The reservation can always be cancelled.

If you're a same sex couple, you won't be questioned simply because it is OK for 2 people of the same sex to share a room.


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Go through the immigration lanes separately? Honestly though, the immigration guy probably won't look up from his mobile phone long enough to notice you!


----------



## Interested in Dubai (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you Pamela and bluestar, very much appreciate the advice!


----------

